# FNG who's never deployed



## CARPE_DIEM (26 Aug 2010)

Hello all,
I start bmq on september 5th, for field artillery.
The army has always been my dream, but at 26 years old I am only now joining. I wanted to join when I was 18 but I had a drug problem and only a grade 8 education. I know it is a crappy excuse, and if I was more motivated I would have got off my ass and signed up but I was to busy being STUPID!!!! In July 2008 my friend was KIA in Afghanistan and it made me re-evaluate my life and goals and I got my GED and quit drugs and got rid of my friends who were "bad for me".The point of this post is...I'm worried that once I complete bmq,sq and arty school and am posted to a regiment, I will be a 27 year old who is only now joining the army now that the mission to Afghanistan is coming to an end. I don't want these guys who I look up to (I consider any Canadian Forces Personnel a hero, but especially combat arms combat veterans) to think I only joined because the war will be over by the time I'm deployable.Any thoughts, tips or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

-BARBARIAN :yellow:


----------



## CBH99 (26 Aug 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

If I were you, I wouldn't worry about it too much at all.  You will notice there will be a wide variety of age groups during your training, your definately not the oldest recruit thats ever existed.  (Plenty of people re-evaluate their lives and/or careers, and join later on.  So don't worry about that at all.)

And secondly, there will be plenty of other wars for ya in the future.  Don't worry about being viewed as the guy who joined after THE war, because as much as we're focused on Afghanistan right now, it isn't THE war.  Its just A war.  Plenty more to come down the pipe.  You'll get a chance to deploy, guarantee ya that.

Congrats on being accepted, all the best to ya.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Aug 2010)

Carpe_Diem:
Don't worry about it.  Many will join post 2011.  And I'm certain that there will be other deployments.  And congratulations on turning your life around.  That journey may not be over, but keep on that track.  I wish you all the best


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Aug 2010)

I had a naked tunic for years, and yes I know it kind of feels awkward, but similar to virginity it's only a matter of time and before you know it you'll have a few.

Maybe not as many as Technoviking, CD4, but you'll get your chance just like everyone else.

Don't worry about Afghanistan, they were in the process of winding down Bosnia and Kosovo a decade ago and people thought they'd be running out of tours, too.

The odds are in your favour, as well...deploying units need the most people so right out of your training it's likely you'll be placed where needed (not guaranteed, just the trend).


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I had a naked tunic for years, and yes I know it kind of feels awkward, but similar to virginity it's only a matter of time and before you know it you'll have a few.
> 
> Maybe not as many as Technoviking, CD4 *CD*, but you'll get your chance just like everyone else.
> 
> ...



There, fixed it.  (CD1, CD2, etc aren't proper post-nominals.  It's just "CD", irrespective of how many bars you have been awarded.)
You see, Petamocto is himself an FNG, of sorts.  He'd know about the fallacy of "CD1", etc, if he had any post-nominals himself.  But he does have jump wings (I do not).

 ;D


----------



## Pusser (26 Aug 2010)

Whenever you feel you're too old to try something new, just ask yourself how old will you be if you don't try it?


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Aug 2010)

Time for a cheerful quote from the ancient past:

"Only the dead have seen the end of war."  ~Plato
http://thinkexist.com/quotes/plato/

Keep your feet and knees together and, above all, keep your feet and knees ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> But he does have jump wings a parachute qualification badge. (I do not).



There, I fixed it that for you. You damn young guys and your use of colloquialisms in written work, just makes for sloppy staffwork.

 ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Aug 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> There, I fixed it that for you. You damn young guys and your use of colloquialisms in written work, just makes for sloppy staffwork.
> 
> ;D



There, I fixed it for you.  Plural guys AND their use of colloquialisms deserve the plural conjugation of the verb "to make."

 ;D  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2010)

No TV and No Beer make Technoviking....um...big words....grammar.....;D


OK, back on topic: there will be plenty of opportunity for people joining now to serve their country.  It may not be in Zharey, Dand or Panjwayi, but it will be service nevertheless.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2010)

Ahhhh....grammar police. It's suddenly a much better day.
Now if you can just get people to _inform_ their opinions before posting them, and to use spell-check 

As for the original poster, it's been mentioned before that Napoleon was accompanied by his baggage mule on every campaign, yet you're not likely to go to that donkey for tactical advice. Similarly, Capt Numpty has an Afghan Campaign Star for his gruelling six-months' making coffee in the TOC; like the donkey, he has "military experience." Is that experence relevant to you? Maybe. Maybe not. Maybe he filled that load-station simply because the chain of command did not  trusted with troops; would you seek him out with questions about leadership on operations?

Back when the earth was cooling, seeing soldiers with a CD and a Cyprus medal were common. Was their UN suntanning experience useful for considering combat operations in the Fulda Gap? Soldiers with a CD and GCS are now equally common. There will always be someone with more experience than you, and always someone with less. You have to judge individuals and the value of their opinions on more than just a bit of coloured ribbon.


And like the others have said, you'll be given plenty of opportunity to be cold, wet, tired, hungry, miserable......and develop your own "expertise."


----------



## Kiwi99 (28 Aug 2010)

Hahahahahaha, Captain Numpty in the TOC.  Reminds me of an earlier poster...


----------



## SeanNewman (28 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ... Similarly, Capt Numpty has an Afghan Campaign Star for his gruelling six-months' making coffee in the TOC...



I got a recorded warning for what I said as a personal attack, so you may want to check your means when you're insulting me.

PS - Making coffee was only my secondary duty, but unlike most coffee-making captains it was for my friends and my subordinates; I actually got furious when my bosses took any.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I got a recorded warning for what I said as a personal attack, so you may want to check your means when you're insulting me.
> 
> PS - Making coffee was only my secondary duty, but unlike most coffee-making captains it was for my friends and my subordinates; I actually got furious when my bosses took any.



Perhaps you are taking things too personal.  If you want to identify with Capt Numpty, fine.  We have all know a Capt Numpty or two, some perhaps more.  They can be found making coffee in NDHQ, Bdes, HQs and Schools.  There are literally dozens or more of this Genus.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I got a recorded warning for what I said as a personal attack, so you may want to check your means when you're insulting me.



OK, first off, if you believe this thread had anything to do with you and you felt insulted, the acceptable means of response would be:
1. Use the 'Report to Mod' button; or
2. Take it to PMs.

However, now I am obligated to respond.

As mentioned, that baggage mule/numpty line had been mentioned before; a simple search turned it up in a January post.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Napoleon was accompanied by his baggage mule on _every_ campaign; Pte Numpty has an Afghan Campaign Star for his gruelling six-months' making coffee in the TOC; both therefore have "military experience."





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> *ahem*.  That's "CAPTAIN" Numpty, my good fellow!



It was commentary *between myself and Technoviking*. 
Despite your apparent belief that the world revolves around you, or that everyone is talking about you, I can assure you that you are (once again) mistaken.


Now, if you _honestly_ feel a need to continue this, I'll remove you from the Ignore function for 12 hours. Take it to PMs.


edit: typo


----------



## Jammer (28 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I got a recorded warning for what I said as a personal attack, so you may want to check your means when you're insulting me.
> 
> PS - Making coffee was only my secondary duty, but unlike most coffee-making captains it was for my friends and my subordinates; I actually got furious when my bosses took any.



Hail Hail to Planbucks!


----------



## Kiwi99 (29 Aug 2010)

Guilty conscience...


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2010)

Hmmm.  I just assumed that "Capt Numpty" was a generic term for the ever-present well-meaning fool that we all know in many forms, much like the ubiquitous "Ordinary Seaman Bloggins" in the Navy.  In other words, I thought it was just the personification of "everyman."  Apparently not.  It never occurred to me (until now) that he was a real person.


----------



## Jammer (29 Aug 2010)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> Guilty conscience...


Not by a longshot. 
I appreciated it when I was able to stop by.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Aug 2010)

Hey - I identify with that remark...  I'm a Captain Numpty that has never deployed (unless you call shoveling snow being deployed).

I'm very proud of my SAR medal (aka CD) - you can easily spot the DomOp aviators in the crowd - good looks and a red ribbon.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Aug 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Hey - I identify with that remark...  I'm a Captain Numpty that has never deployed (unless you call shoveling snow being deployed).
> 
> I'm very proud of my SAR medal (aka CD) - you can easily spot the DomOp aviators in the crowd - good looks and a red ribbon.



Adding up all the time that you may have been deployed at significant distances from home often exceeds what a single tour might be, can be even more disruptive to family life, and certainly is no less important to the achievement of the CF's overall mission as it stands today.  :nod:

Cheers
G2G


----------

